# OFFSHORE REPORT: Big Minnow... 4/4 OI



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 6-Apr-2004 11:06:36 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Howdy folks!! I'm back again with another Tuna tale. Fished the same color change and position as 4/3... The change wasn't as severe, but still had lots of life stacked up on the warm current edge. We saw A LOT of sharks today and some Manta Ray's as well. The bite was more sporadic, and it took some time to find the fish. We ran a similiar spread to the day's before with the addition of an inline run rig that ended up snarring 2 of 8 Tuna for the day, including a throwback. We did have several double and triple knockdown's and the fishing was still decent, although not as hot and heavy as the day before. Again, color seemed insignifigant as did position. The water temp. we've consitently found bites in has been 71.7*. the water has been especially pretty for this time of year and up to 73.8* on occaision. When we do get a strike, we've been maintaining our speed for a few seconds and working the baits to invite multiple hook-ups. Thus far, it's working. Also, I've heard talk of keeping the spread tight for more multiple bites, but it seems we are getting hit in varying positions even on the multiples. My point is; don't be afraid to move things around and drop a couple back. The fish seem to be in good numbers and increasing size, more importantly they have been hungry. We have found very small squids and bait fish in the Tuna bellies and I'm wondering if the recent clear nights and full moon have diminished the daytime feeding?! Today(4/6) is our second blow day in a row and we are re-rigged, well rested, and ready to go back for more of the Tuna Tango!! Going to try tomorrow and fish a long day since it will be our last for this session. I will post 2morrow night if I can get access. Fish On Friends 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------

